# Graphic designer jobs in Abu Dhabi?



## maritsaki

Hello everyone. I have just come to Abu Dhabi with my husband and wanted to ask whether anyone has any advice or hints on getting a graphic design job in Abu Dhabi and is there any or enough demand for designers?

I have been looking at job search websites and I am thinking of going into companies to speak to them as well.

Thank you all in advance for your responses!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Suggest to get contacting them now to get an insight on the industry and if you will be able to secure employment at the rate you wish to make.


----------



## meerkatdrummer

My housemate is a photographer / gd, and he seems to get all his work through word of mouth!
I guess it takes time to spread the word, but worth starting now!


----------



## lehcar

*Graphic Design Abu Dhabi*

Hi there.
I have just seen your post.
I was wondering how you have been getting on with finding a graphic design job.
I am moving to Abu Dhabi in January with my husband. Should i wait till i get there to source a job and has it been a difficult task?
Any help / advice would be fantastic. 

I hope you have found your dream job!


----------

